# Big changes in MS Computing!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Effective today, Chevy as assumed the position of Manager, Microsoft Computing Forums. I wish he and his team the best!

Also effective today, GeekGirl has assumed the position of Assistant Manager of the MS Forums. 

These are two very dynamic folks who will serve the forums well.

Congratulations to you both, and thanks for accepting the challenge!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

congrats

and 

well wishes


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Great job both of you. All your free time belong to us. mwahahaha. sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

nice reference made by Danrak. very nice. congrats to the both of you. and more power to you.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Great, contrats all around!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*Congratulations to the both of you!*

Hi,

Great accomplishment for the both of you. We are so happy that you have assumed that role and now will shove some more stuff your way for you to do. Only kidding, great job and we wish you well!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Congrats guys (and girl)!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Congatulations to you both. Sounds like MS will be in good hands.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

They are in good hands.


----------

